#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπόγεια δεξαμενή νερού

## danayfan

καλησπέρα σας,
υπάρχει δυνατότητα να κατασκευάσει υπόγεια δεξαμενή νερού εκτός περιγράμματος του ορίου ενός κτιρίου; Είτε πρόκειται για αγροτεμάχιο ειτε για εντός ή εκτός πόλεις περιοχή; Επίσης με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα αν αλλάζει κάτι δεδομένου ότι βρίσκεται σε νησιωτικό χώρο. 

ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Xάρης

Γενικώς επιτρέπεται. Και σε εκτός σχεδίου γεωτεμάχια.
Ειδικά στο νησί που αναφέρεσαι δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω.
Υπάρχουν τόσα τοπικά διατάγματα που μπορεί να έχουν περιορισμούς δόμησης που δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ.

----------

